
Disrupting Online White Nationalist Recruitment with Tensorflow and Inception - runesoerensen
https://medium.com/@emilymaxima/disrupting-online-white-nationalist-recruitment-with-tensorflow-google-inception-598a8f803830
======
runesoerensen
Related Twitter thread
[https://twitter.com/emilymaxima/status/905445894866124801](https://twitter.com/emilymaxima/status/905445894866124801)

